# Hackintosh sur pc mieux qu'un MacBook



## drake94 (26 Juillet 2010)

Voila je sais que c'est pas très légal mais vous allez vite savoir pourquoi je pose quand même cette question.
Alors voila, pour mes études, je vais devoir m'acheter un ordinateur portable mais mon budget ne dépasse pas 1000 E (ce qui est déjà pas mal) mais cela ne m'offre qu'un mac Book...Alors, j'aime MacOS, le matériel est de bonne qualité et adapté a tout mais le problème c'est que 800 Euros pour une machine qui n'a pas beaucoup évoluer ces dernières année et dont le matériel n'est pas tout récent et de savoir que pour le même prix j'ai un (très) bon pc portable...J'hésite un peu car je déteste Windows, d'autant plus que d'avoir un mac sa donne un peu la classe.
Pensez vous que d'acheter un pc et d'installer Hackintosh dessus serait une bonne idée. Je n'ai aucune expérience de ce système la


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2010)

drake94 a dit:


> d'autant plus que d'avoir un mac sa donne un peu la classe.


Ah, les apparences... :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (26 Juillet 2010)

Fonce ! Avec un hackintosh, tu vas avoir grave la classe. genre gros pro du mac qui maitrise son systeme...


----------



## eNeos (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est une très mauvaise idée. J'ai commencé comme ça, aujourd'hui ma femme à un iMac, ses parents ont un iMac, mes parents ont un MBP, j'économise pièce par pièce pour un Mac Pro, il y a des iPhone et iPod partout dans la maison et j'ai même relancé mes 2 Power Mac G3... :afraid:
Plus sérieusement, Hackintosh et portables ne sont pas toujours très compatibles. Il faut choisir avec soin le portable, parce que devoir bricoler sans cesse et tout planter à chaque mise à jour à cause d'un système bancal devient vite casse-pied.
Mais dans l'absolu, si on a bien choisi son matériel au départ, il n'y a aucun soucis et ça fonctionne même plutôt pas mal... voir parfaitement bien.


----------



## itako (26 Juillet 2010)

Au final, c'est quoi ton utilisation ?
Parce que bon du matériel de pointe pour faire du facebook iphoto .. ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Juillet 2010)

Tout dépend si tu veux être emmerdé avec ton système (MAJ, etc.) ou pas. 
Avec un Mac, tout passe comme une lettre à la poste (dans la majorité des cas), avec ton hackintosh tu vas passer des nuits blanches à stabiliser le truc c'est sûr et à chaque MAJ tu trembleras. Et puis, les hackintosh sont sous Leopard (pas SL), non?
Moi ça ne parait pas une très bonne idée. Si tu veux Mac OS X, achètes un Mac. Tu peux bidouiller un hackintosh si ça t'amuses mais je doute que l'expérience utilisateur soit comparable (et tu finiras peut-être sous Windows qui sera plus stable sur ton PC). Si tu n'aimes pas Windows, tu peux aussi utiliser une distro Linux genre Ubuntu... A toi de savoir ce que tu veux comme OS. Si ta réponse est Mac OS X, je crois que la question de la machine ne se pose pas trop.


----------



## blackdevil_3108 (26 Juillet 2010)

J'ai essayé une distri de hackintosh sur mon portable et ça tournait très bien, mais le wi-fi et la sortie audio-casque n'étaient pas reconnus et j'ai essayé pendant des semaines de les faire fonctionner mais sans succès!

Ca peut être un bon moyen de commencer sur OS-X mais ça peut aussi t'en dégoûter si tu n'arrives pas à faire fonctionner tout ton système à la perfection... 

J'ai "joué" comme-ça pendant quelques semaines puis j'ai laissé tomber............et maintenant j'ai mon MacBook Pro et je ne veux plu rien d'autre. :love:

Mais c'est sûr que c'est un avantage pour la prise-en-mains d'OS-X avant l'achat d'un Mac.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, Hackintosh et portables ne sont pas toujours très compatibles. Il faut choisir avec soin le portable, parce que devoir bricoler sans cesse et tout planter à chaque mise à jour à cause d'un système bancal devient vite casse-pied.



Si je te suis bien, le Hackintoch c'est comme les Hummer philippins. Ça a l'air d'un Hummer mais avec des morceaux de scotch partout et en plus ça roule comme une 4L


----------



## iovine (27 Juillet 2010)

Laisse toi séduire par un macbook ! c'est très bien pour les études ! pas besoin d'une bête de course....  et puis au pire tu pourras l'améliorer avec 2 go de ram en plus  ou sinon économises 140 euro de plus et prends le Pro qui lui est vraiment trop bien


----------



## daffyb (27 Juillet 2010)

tu trouveras ici une liste des compatibilités pour les netbook.
http://www.mymacnetbook.com/compatibility-chart/

Tu noteras que tous ne supportent pas MacOS entièrement. Il faut doit choisir avec très grande attention son PC portable si tu veux avoir un maximum de compatibilité avec MacOS X. et finalement, quid du tarif une fois que tous les acer et consorts sont écartés de la liste ???


----------



## fpoil (27 Juillet 2010)

Jai un asus nl gonflé avec un ssd intel postville 80g et une carte wifi dell reconnu par osx : un ptit 12" facile à vivre sous snow 10.6.3, leger bien sous tout rapport ( en double boot ubuntu netbook edition)...   Bon hier cetait mon anniv et mes potes mont offert un ipad, mon ptit asus a pris un coup de vieux


----------



## Gronounours (27 Juillet 2010)

Certains d'entre vous on essayé l'Asus K6 ?

Perso j'aime bien.


----------



## eNeos (27 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si je te suis bien, le Hackintoch c'est comme les Hummer philippins. Ça a l'air d'un Hummer mais avec des morceaux de scotch partout et en plus ça roule comme une 4L


Vala, c'est à peu près ça. 

Sauf que dans certains cas, pas nombreux, il y a juste un bout de scotch sur la marque et sur l'antenne radio (vachement indispensable quoi) et ça roule au moins aussi bien que l'original.

Mais c'est moins beau et c'est philippin


----------



## gillyns (27 Juillet 2010)

Il faut connaitre tous les composants à la perfection, jusqu'au controleur sata si tu veut faire reconnaitre par exemple le controleur raid (si ta carte mère en a un).
Chaque composant et chipset intégré à la carte mère doit être minutieusement examiné, tu doit chercher après chaque "driver" (sous Mac OS X, c'est des fichiers .kext).
Tu devras faire ceci pour TOUS les ordinateurs portables que tu serais susceptible d'acheter. Autant dire que si tu n'as aucune connaissance dans le monde du hackintosh, tu devras rassembler des informations pendant longtemps avant de trouver le PC idéal. Le problème c'est que des nouveaux modèles arrivent tout le temps donc tu devras recommencer cette procédure à chaque nouvel ordinateur.

Quand tu auras trouvé LE portable où tu es certain d'avoir tous les drivers .kext pour chaque composants (en allant jusqu'au contrôleur son et carte wifi), tu devras te lancer dans la recherche du bootloader qui te plait (ici pas vraiment de limitaion par rapport à ta configuration), puis l'installation de Mac OS X et de tous les drivers te prendra beaucoup de temps.

Je te dis ça, ce n'est pas pour te décourager mais pour te mettre en garde. C'est un travail de titan, mais si tu as le temps de te lancer dans une telle affaire, ca peut te faire économiser énormément d'argent. Et évidemment, tu auras la classe d'avoir un système hackintosh sur un ordinateur portable qui marche à 100% !

J'ai moi-même découvert l'univers du hackintosh il y a un an (juste après avoir acheté mon iMac 20") et ça m'a passionné. Depuis j'ai cherché pendant un an pour trouver ce qui me conviendrais le mieux et aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé ma configuration idéale, mais sur une tour (un PowerMac G5 modifié, c'est la classe) : j'ai commandé mes composants PC qui arrivent demain, j'ai déjà préparé tous les drivers tout est prêt.
Ca m'a pris un an pour me trouver la configuration idéale sur une tour, sache que sur un portable tu ne peut pas avoir la carte mère de ton choix, ni choisir très précisément ta carte wifi,ect Trouver le PC portable idéal est très difficiledifficile mais pas impossible !!

Ou sinon, tu achète un MacBook, tu l'allume et c'est tout !!


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2010)

en achetant un Eee PC 900A dit comme compatible avec OS X.

J'ai OS X 10.6 modifié avec Chameleon, fonctionnera t'il à 100 %

merci


----------



## fpoil (27 Juillet 2010)

Ouais pour les portabled, pas besoin de se casser le ... Y a tellement de tutos clé en main trouvables sur le net, les netbooks compatibles sont légion. Juste galérer pour le doubleboot mais tout est ok pour moins de 500 roros ssd inclus sans la puissance du macbook dont je n ai pas besoin


----------



## thiathias (28 Juillet 2010)

Autant pour un PC fixe ça vaut le coup de se monter un hackintosh car c'est (relativement) facile et que ya pas d'équivalent dans la gamme Mac, autant pour les portables, c'est carrément encore plus difficile.
Dans tous les cas il faut vraiment avoir du temps devant soi, car il en faut pour comprendre comment marche le système etc...
Et les solutions "clés en main" ont l'avantage d'être rapide à installer, sauf que vu que tu l'installes sans rien connaitre sur le fonctionnement, le jour où ça ne marche plus ( et sur hackintosh ça arrive relativement souvent), tu ne sais pas d'où ça vient.
Alors que si tu as pris du temps dès le début de te renseigner sur ta configuration, les kexts qu'il te faut, etc, le jour où ça plante tu as déjà une idée de où peut venir le problème.

Personnellement j'ai eu un temps un hackintosh sur un PC fixe, j'y ai passé beaucoup de temps mais j'avais un truc super stable et qui marchait bien, puis j'ai eu envie d'un portable, et là je me suis rendu compte que c'était beaucoup plus la galère. Typiquement pour les PC fices, il y avait déjà des configurations testées par plein de monde et qui étaient réputées pour marcher super bien (carte mère gigabyte etc), alors que pour les portables c'était un peu plus le bazar, il y avait toujours un truc qui buggait quelque part.

Après les netbook il y en a qui sont relativement beaucoup compatible, et ça peut être pas mal (notamment pour le prix) mais par contre faut faire gaffe à la résolution qui est très petite pour Mac OS X et qui peut poser des problèmes parfois.

En bref, pour un ordinateur fixe, pas cher, et évolutif, et si on a du temps devant soi, et si on n'a pas beaucoup d'argent, je conseille le hackintosh.
Pour un portable, je déconseillerais


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Ouais pour les portabled, pas besoin de se casser le ... Y a tellement de tutos clé en main trouvables sur le net, les netbooks compatibles sont légion. Juste galérer pour le doubleboot mais tout est ok pour moins de 500 roros ssd inclus sans la puissance du macbook dont je n ai pas besoin



Oui mais les mises à jour de l'os avec un hackintosh , c'est pas très simple...
Autant ne pas se casser le cul et acheter un MacBook d'occase..


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juillet 2010)

certains arrivent à faire les maj sans soucis, comme si c'etait un vrai Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

La 10.6.3 supprimait la compatibilité  des intel atom et tu peux remarquer qu'a chaque maj , il y a des problèmes de .kext qui ne sont plus actifs etc


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juillet 2010)

c'est pour ça qu'il faut rester en 10.6.2 (DL la 10.6 -> 10.6.1 -> 10.6.2)

mais il y en a qui vont bien réussir à creer des .kext pour la X .6.3


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Juillet 2010)

Moi je suis en version retail sur mon PC juste un bootloader 123 et ça fonctionne nickel maj inclus juste le kext azalia audio à remettre


----------



## fpoil (29 Juillet 2010)

Il faut arrêter les divagations. Par definition et par nature un hackintosh est un hack donc moins stable qu un " vrai" mac. Jai un akoya 10" depuis 2 ans sous 10.5.4, tout fonctionnne jamais planté. Mon asus 12" sous atom et 10.6.3, je lai depuis quelques moi et il tourne comme une horloge avec un écran en 1366, pas mal pour une machine à 300 roros, mon ipad a 4 jours et il est content de ses cousins


----------



## polaroid62 (29 Juillet 2010)

Mon portable est tombé en panne et je veux remplacer par une machine plus petite je pense. Alors soit netbook sous OS X soit Ipad , pourrait on avoir une sorte de comparatif des avantages et inconvenient de l'une ou l'autre solution, l'IPAd m'interesse car le coté tactile découvert avec l'Iphone me plait bien il y a des applis tentantes comme Ielectribe mais ça semble plus limité qu'une autre machine (pas de webcam , brancher un disque dur externe tu peux oublier)


----------



## edd72 (29 Juillet 2010)

Le tour du sujet a été fait non (les possibilités de faire un hackintosh, le choix du matos, les problèmes qui peuvent être rencontrés au fil de MAJ, etc.)?


----------



## polaroid62 (29 Juillet 2010)

Pour faire un hackintosh j'aurais aucun souci je pense c'était plus au niveau usage mais pour le moment je pense qu'un Netbook m'apporterait plus , j'ai déja un Iphone4 et j'ai peur que ce soit un peu redondant mais j'ai le temps de voir. Si je prend un netbook ça serait un Asus1201n , triple boot possible , machine aux bonnes capacités (y compris pour le jeu...) donc je vais voir. Ca me tentait pas trop au départ mais ces machines deviennent assez sympa niveau matos et capacités d'upgrade, l'Ipad ça sea dans le futur pour moi je pense même si je peu encore changer d'avis.


----------



## mistik (29 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si je te suis bien, le Hackintoch c'est comme les Hummer philippins. Ça a l'air d'un Hummer mais avec des morceaux de scotch partout et en plus ça roule comme une 4L



Ca me rappelle une pub de Peugeot tournée en Inde : une vielle voiture transformée à coup de marteaux en un semblant de Peugeot 206 (le désir d'un pauvre Hindou d'avoir une 206 mais sans en avoir les moyens) = ben c'est quand même pas pareil (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire).
 Ben là c'est tout comme : un hackintosh comme indiqué plus haut n'aura quasi jamais la stabilité d'un (vrai) Mac, et, rien que le fait d'avoir la trouille à chaque màj (...) je passerais mon chemin.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]v77VZ0u9wWo[/YOUTUBE]


.


----------



## mistik (30 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]v77VZ0u9wWo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> .


Exactly sir !


----------



## gillyns (2 Août 2010)

oui, on a des problèmes de .kext à (presque) chaque mise à jour combo mais il y a moyen de faire les mises à jour en remettant les .kext qui causent un kernel panic, ou qui supprime une certaine compatibilité.

Jusque là j'ai un hackintosh avec tout à jour dans "mise à jour de logiciels"


----------



## melaure (9 Août 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Ca me rappelle une pub de Peugeot tournée en Inde : une vielle voiture transformée à coup de marteaux en un semblant de Peugeot 206 (le désir d'un pauvre Hindou d'avoir une 206 mais sans en avoir les moyens) = ben c'est quand même pas pareil (c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire).
> Ben là c'est tout comme : un hackintosh comme indiqué plus haut n'aura quasi jamais la stabilité d'un (vrai) Mac, et, rien que le fait d'avoir la trouille à chaque màj (...) je passerais mon chemin.



Oui hé bien vu la qualité des mises à jour sur Mac, la trouille tu peux l'avoir même sur un Mac de chez Apple


----------



## mistik (9 Août 2010)

Aucune mise à jour n'est anodine d'où l'intérêt de faire une sauvegarde avant d'en installer une au cas où ...


----------



## drake94 (10 Août 2010)

Non mais en fait je veux principalement un système Mac OS parce que j'ai un iMac chez moi donc sa reste compatible et je trouve les système mac OS bien mieux que Windows mais sa reste de la prise de note.
Ce qui me freine, c'est les performances graphique (car j'avoue que jouer a quelques jeux ne me déplais pas pour tuer le temps) et que pour un pC portable au même prix, je trouve de bien meilleur performance.
Mais en même temps, je ne veut pas quitter le monde PC avec Hackintosh pour avoir autant de problèmes surtout avec les mises a jour.

Donc je crois bien que je vais économiser un peu pour m'acheter un MacBook.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et vo réponses que je viens de découvrir (je reviens de vacances)


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Août 2010)

Ce serait probablement le plus sage, surtout que le hack est toujours délicat.

Avec un ami on a essayé sur un Dell Vostro 1510, bah l'installation plante irrémédiablement au bout de 12 heures....


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ce serait probablement le plus sage, surtout que le hack est toujours délicat.
> 
> Avec un ami on a essayé sur un Dell Vostro 1510, bah l'installation plante irrémédiablement au bout de 12 heures....


Comme tout être vivant ... il faut bien qu'il se requinque un peu et un peu de repos n'a jamais fait de mal à personne.

Maintenant moi avec un "vrai" Mac à tort ou à raison je l'éteins toujours et je ne l'ai jamais utilisé aussi longtemps que 12 heures ... encore que il faudrait que je vérifie mes dires !


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Août 2010)

J'ai souvent un uptime d'une semaine sur mon Mac.


----------



## mistik (10 Août 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'ai souvent un uptime d'une semaine sur mon Mac.


... et les congés payés alors ? Le Mac a droit a un repos compensateur tout de même !
Je sais les *Unices* peuvent ne pas connaître de trèves ... à la différences des Fenêtres dont les volets se referment parfois brutalement !


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Août 2010)

Ma belle n'est pas fainéante c'est vrai ^^

Mais je dois avouer que, souvent, c'est lorsque je change de système graphique que l'utpime se raccourcit ^^.


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (25 Août 2010)

Salut,

J'ai vu que tu partais sur un boitier de Power G5 modifié, peux-tu donner des précisions là-dessus stp ?
C'est vrai que ce boitier était super beau, j'aimerais savoir quel type de carte-mère tu as choisi ?

Merci
Bonne journée

Bertrand


----------



## DARKEMUS (24 Septembre 2010)

J'ai tenté l'installation de Tiger sans MAJ sur un IBM Thinkpad R51 (Pentuim d'1.8 Ghz boosté à 2 Go de RAM).
L'installation se fait en environ 1 heure seulement. Bien loin des 12 heures mentionnées sur certains forums.

L'OS se lance à une vitesse folle (par rapport à XP ou Seven, qui étaient installés sur cet ordi!!).
Le système est stable.
Par contre nombre d'applications ne se lancent pas après installation (Firefox, NeoOffice notamment).
Safari plante de temps à autre.
J'ai pu installer et utiliser AbiWord et un tableur sans souci.
Et effectivement, pas de son ni de Wifi reconnu.

J'ai trouvé la manip' intéressante à bidouiller. Mais effectivement de part la difficulté des MAJ, et l'incompatibilité matérielle - qui laisserait croire que l'OS a été développé par Microsoft - je m'orienterais sans sourciller sur un MBP !!


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Septembre 2010)

Ah bah les Hackintosh sont des bidouillages, ça nous renvoit aux pires heures de Linux ^^

Quand a 12 heures, avec un ami on l'a vécu sur un Vostro 1510, mais parce que ça plantait ^^.


----------



## eNeos (25 Septembre 2010)

Nan, on ne peut pas parler de bidouillage... enfin pas toujours en tout cas.

Effectivement, vouloir installer OS X sur un portable est souvent synonyme de calvitie à court terme. Maintenant, sur un ordinateur de bureau et en choisissant son matériel au départ, on a un système très simple à mettre en place, parfaitement stable et supportant parfaitement les mises à jour.
Pour le prix, c'est de l'ordre du gros Mini avec les performances et l'ouverture du petit voire moyen Mac Pro.

Mon PC m'a couté moins de 1000 euros il y a 1 an ½, j'ai choisi chaque composant avec soin. Niveau performance, c'est l'équivalent d'un petit mac pro, niveau stabilité il est parfait (je n'ai jamais eu de KP), tous les logiciels fonctionnent parfaitement, l'installation complète se fait en 30 minutes environ (l'installation complète est même plus rapide qu'un restore time machine) et, depuis l'installation de 10.6.0 retail, il a accepté toutes les mises à jour Apple sans aucune mauvaise surprise et sans aucun "bricolage" supplémentaire ou soucis de kext.
Détail "amusant", j'utilise VMWare pour lancer Windows tellement je m'en sers souvent.

Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais m'acheter un Mac. Mais que faire ? Payer 2500 euros pour un iMac moins puissant (je sais, la course à la kékéTT... Mais pour de la vidéo, c'est parfois nécessaire) et sans aucune possibilité d'évolution ? Payer 3500 euros pour avoir l'équivalent de ce que j'ai déjà ?
Je ne critique pas les prix Apple, suis parfois dubitatif sur certains de leurs choix techniques, mais force est de constater que lorsqu'on a besoin d'une config relativement puissante et qu'on a peut de moyens financiers, le Hackintosh est une solution  qui est loin d'être folle.

Maintenant, je reconnais bien volontiers que mes 2 Power Mac G3 333 fonctionnent toujours, dont un est devenu un petit serveur apache alors que mes PC de la même époque ont tous été recyclés en boites de conserve.


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah bah les Hackintosh sont des bidouillages, ça nous renvoit aux pires heures de Linux ^^.



De moins en moins et tu n'a pas du les vivre ces pires années de Linux, rien à voir, c'était bien pire que le hackintoch en 2010 avec toutes les aides sur le net ! 

L'exemple d'avant est suffisant et dans mon club, il y a en a deux qui sont très content aussi et on pas de problèmes. Une fois que tu as les bons composants pour une machine de bureau ça roule 

Je peux comprend quand on voit que le premier core i5 en iMac est à 2000 euros, tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'un 27". Tant qu'Apple n'écoutera pas la clientèle, sera aussi ridicule en BTO et ne fera de mini tour entre le mini et MacPro, les gens ont raison de se faire des hackintosh.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2010)

Ouais c'est sur que j'ai pas connu les pires heures de Linux, vu que j'ai le même âge que ledit noyaux Linux.

Par contre au niveau tarif, vous êtes sur qu'un Core i puisse être comparé a un Xeon, sachant que le plus petit des Xeon coûte aussi cher que le plus cher des i7? 

C'est un truc sur lequel j'ai toujours douté.

Mais quand on voit que des écrans a dalle 27'' similaires sont vendus 1099&#8364; par Apple,  1399&#8364; par NEC  et 1120&#8364; par Dell je me dis que l'iMac 27 n'est peut-être pas si onéreux que cela, et puis niveau processeur, il est cher mais bien équipé (son i7 est considéré comme la référence pour la config haut de gamme chez CanardPC et Joystick). Il n'y a que pour la CG qu'il pèche, mais de par sa nature tout en un, on ne trouvera jamais de 5970 (ou équivalent dans les gammes a venir) dans un iMac, pour des raisons purement thermiques.


----------



## eNeos (25 Septembre 2010)

Je ne voudrais pas dire de bêtises, mais il me semble bien que la différence entre un i7 et un Xeon Nehalem, par exemple, est qu'il sera impossible d'avoir le dual processeur avec l'i7. La mémoire ECC également n'est pas gérée sur les "pas Xeon".
Pour le reste, les caractéristiques sont identiques.

Pour les petits péchés d'Apple, je vois aussi et surtout cette RAM à 1333 MHz. Ici je suis en triple channel à 2000 MHz, la différence est énorme pour un coût supplémentaire faible.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2010)

Oui enfin c'est vraiment rare la RAM 2000MHz, le seul ordi commercial ayant plus que 1333MHz que je connaisse c'est l'Alienware Area 51 ALX  a 3499&#8364;, en 1600MHz. 

Et encore, parce que je viens de me renseigner, les configs "joueur" montrées dans les magazine se contentent de 1333Mhz.

Et quand on voit le nombre d'ordis vendus qui sont encore en 800MHz....


----------

